# 2018 Body kits



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Sedan or hatchback?


----------



## Combo (8 mo ago)

6speedTi said:


> Sedan or hatchback?


Sedan


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

2016 chevy cruze LT body kit upgrades


Hey yall, I'm new here and I'm finally looking to modify the look of my cruze inside and out, but I'm having difficulties finding custom body parts or body kits that will actually fit my car. Any suggestions?




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

